# Anyone Know What Came In This Shape Bottle?



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Feb 5, 2017)

Someone on another forum I'm on posted this. It's Knox Glass Co. but what originally came in this circa 1940s-50s bottle? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sunrunner (Feb 5, 2017)

extract or after shave.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 5, 2017)

Isn't that Keystone, not Knox, Glass Co.?


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Feb 6, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> Isn't that Keystone, not Knox, Glass Co.?



https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/KLogoTable.pdf

Some thought it was a holy water bottle but all those I found online were shorter stubbier bottles with this design. It looked like hair oil or some kind of polish to me.


----------



## motherofhadley (Oct 19, 2022)

This was a hair tonic made by the u.s. coffee and tea co, called Lady grace brilliante.


----------

